
Show HN: Visualize your vesting equity with a client side calculator - imalex
http://firstworldproblem.io
======
imalex
I originally built this for personal use while bored at a previous company,
but ended up reviving it for external use over the past couple days. Hope you
like it!

------
ggambetta
Very interesting. And love the URL :D

